# Hollowgram MKV 53; to flex or not to flex



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have seen Threads here where members are seeking suggestions for alternatives to their current Hollowgram MKV standard, 53 / 39 rings. 
However I'm not looking for that. I'm looking for actual owners of MKV's and your feedback regarding FLEX. 

I don't mean stories of how your Cav like quads were able to twist your MKV chainrings into a pretzel as you ramped it up for an all out sprint. 
*FLEX defined for this survey: you shift from the 39 UP to the 53 and you can detect;*

1) hesitation in the shift because the 53 is being pushed out and away from the front derailleur cage

2) deflection in the 53 that is so bad that the chain actually gets dumped 

3) any other horror stories of what went wrong

4) or............these babies are ROCK SOLID and you like them very much.

I have a new set of Hollowgrams coming and I really don't want to throw a chain on them to find out. If the community says they are noodles I would rather sell them in a pristine, un-marked condition.

Wait a second..............don't post that they are the crappiest chainrings you ever rode and then ask me to sell them to you for $20.00.
I'm on to your little tricks.:hand:


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

1) hesitation in the shift because the 53 is being pushed out and away from the front derailleur cage

Never

2) deflection in the 53 that is so bad that the chain actually gets dumped 

Never

3) any other horror stories of what went wrong

None

4) or............these babies are ROCK SOLID and you like them very much.

Not necessarily ROCK SOLID, but with regular mechanical systems you probably won't notice that much of a difference. The only time I noticed some flex was with Di2, as compared with the more stout FSA and Red rings

I have a new set of Hollowgrams coming and I really don't want to throw a chain on them to find out. If the community says they are noodles I would rather sell them in a pristine, un-marked condition.

Not NOODLES

Wait a second..............don't post that they are the crappiest chainrings you ever rode and then ask me to sell them to you for $20.00.
I'm on to your little tricks.:hand: :idea:

All that being said I am only about 135lbs, though.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw your old post describing Di2 and the MK5's performance.
So........I suppose the relative lack of strength in a human hand and the lack of speed in that same hand VS. a mechanical Di2 brute that SLAMS away at that derailleur is the difference?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> I have seen Threads here where members are seeking suggestions for alternatives to their current Hollowgram MKV standard, 53 / 39 rings.
> However I'm not looking for that. I'm looking for actual owners of MKV's and your feedback regarding FLEX.
> 
> I don't mean stories of how your Cav like quads were able to twist your MKV chainrings into a pretzel as you ramped it up for an all out sprint.
> ...


Those Mark V suck, very noodley, Ill offer you 15 for them they are so terrible.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

metoou2:

Not a chance in the world that I would sell my MKV chainrings. They shift superbly and look beautiful. I used them with a full Shimano 7800 drive train and a Sram Red/Force drive without any performance issues.

Too bad Cannondale started using FSA chainrings because they're right down fugly.

C.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Devastator said:


> Those Mark V suck, very noodley, Ill offer you 15 for them they are so terrible.


O.K., I give in. Where do you want them shipped?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

CHL,
many thanks for the feedback. I agree; FSA Super Rings = friggin fugly

I have always wondered when I see the occasional, random comment from someone that they don't like the *'flexy' *MKV's. I suppose there will always be riders who just don't like some particular chainring so they are going to make a negative comment like it is flexy or whatever. 

For example I just made the comment that I don't like FSA.


----------

